# Any other speedcubers in the Chicago suburbs?



## Guitarcam96 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey, my name is Cameron, and I am looking for other speedcubers in my area. I'm homeschooled(about to get my GED so please no "go to school" comments) and the only friend I have that speedcubes is averaging about 40 seconds, and she doesn't cube that much.. Right now I am averaging about 19 seconds with CFOP and 25 with Roux(almost there....). So my question is, how many of you sub 25 speedcubers live in the Chicago suburbs?


----------

